# Advice on new vape startup



## AmericanVapor (6/9/16)

Hello fellow vapers,

This is my first post here on this forum and I was looking for some advice from local South African's on opening up a vape shop here in my area. I recently moved back to South Africa from Colorado, U.S.A. to help a startup company and even in the midst of that I still have lots of free time available. 

I've noticed in my area (Johannesburg) how well the local vape shops do and how few vape shops are around. Many of the shops are operated directly out of someones house and the independent vape shops that exist in my area don't offer a large variety of products nor do they create an enjoyable atmosphere in the store. They either sell bongs, tobacco, etc. out of the store, or don't offer the right means of customer service with the ability to sample products, offer loyalty programs, etc. There isn't any "specialty" vape shops within 50km of myself that has a vape lounge, large variety of products, etc. and that's what I want to create. The biggest draw backs of owning a vape shop in the states is the amount of local competition and the online retailers, however in South Africa the "hand-to-hand" retail model still flourishes due to unreliable internet vendors and couriers, and in my location there is no real competition. I want to bring the "American style" shop to SA basically. 

I am both dual citizen of South Africa and the United States and I have been contacting wholesalers in the United States regarding hardware and juices. From my current research, before taxes and import duties I'll be purchasing these products between 30-45% below recommended retail value.

My next big questions are regarding international shipping and regulations regarding products containing nicotine. Does anyone know the laws regarding the import and sale of nicotine products? Is it regarded the same as a tobacco product and do you need a particular license for the sale of something like that? Also, I have no clear projection on import fee's charged. From what I've researched, international imports for the hardware seems to be a 14% tax on the items, and the same applies for the e-liquid (provided its in a blend and not 100% nicotine), but I may be wrong? But that just scratches the surface on things that need to be answered. ANY and ALL comments, suggestions and criticisms wanted, so please let me know if you believe this could be a viable idea?


----------



## PsyCLown (6/9/16)

@AmericanVapor Firstly, welcome to the forum - interesting thread as a very first post.

Secondly, where the hell in Johannesburg do you stay as I believe you have just not gone to the right vape shops.
None of the vape shops I have been to sell bongs or tobacco - the Creamy Cloud Lounge near Monte Casino has a brilliant atmosphere in my opinion as well. I love the concept of the vape loung and their staff are super helpful and friendly.

Secondly, I feel as if more and more people are moving towards purchasing online in South Africa in general, perhaps not as many % wise as in the states but it is happening.
The popularity of sites such as Zando and Takealot have made it easier for others to start online based shops as more people are aware of how it works and the fact that it can be safe and reliable.

As for whether you should start a vape shop, that I cannot say. I personally feel as if the market is quite saturated already and trying to find a niche might be difficult. The fact that you do not seem to be fully aware of what some of the Vape shops have to offer make it sound as if you need to do further market research.
Should you be able to find a niche or start something new and exciting I believe you *will *do very well though!


Consider taking a look at these below vendors:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/diamond-supporting-vendors.214/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/local-supporting-vendors.11/

These are just local vendors who are on the forum, there are other shops out there which are not listed there as well which are also fantastic!

You can even take a look at the "I Am Vape Africa" Facebook group to get a slightly different view of the local Vape Community.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (6/9/16)

In a nutshell you need to gather people around you that want the same thing as you.
If you can find partners to form a group then you have a chance but as a single person you are probably underestimating the amount of networking the Vape world takes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (6/9/16)

I say go for it. The more retailers out there the better for us consumers. 

Just take a bit more time to check out your competition. And don't make the mistake of thinking what works in America will automatically work here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (6/9/16)

i think you might be referring to tobacconists. The vape shops that I know of are very well stocked and kitted out and definitely not selling bongs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey (7/9/16)

Vaping needs to be promoted in 'out laying areas'.
Heck, even Rustenburg, that is relatively near to Gauteng, needs to get on the vaping map!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (7/9/16)

AniDey said:


> Vaping needs to be promoted in 'out laying areas'.
> Heck, even Rustenburg, that is relatively near to Gauteng, needs to get on the vaping map!


I agree, the only concern is how many people there vape?
Is the customer base large enough for the shop to make a profit?


----------



## AniDey (7/9/16)

I think there are more people vaping than what we expect. Take VapeCon for instance. I assume the organizers planned according to the replies on this forum, and twice as much people attended. 
All over Limpopo you can buy juice from bottle stores and supermarkets. There has to be a market.


----------



## Waine (8/9/16)

A "tobacconist" in South Africa is like a "Headshop" in the USA. Not to be confused with a Vape shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Wow that would be awesome.
Ameri-Style vape store bring the awesome mods from the states to us.

Can't comment on Eli quid. 
But I've bought a few Vapes online.
Only paid about 9% of the price.

No matter where I go.
I'm helping vapers. 
Best feeling ever.
Sad about the US regulations.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

